# First Run on Double Track, Inner and Outer loops



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

At last the inner and outer loop were connected. I used some switches I got from Stan a couple of years ago, some guy had made
them out of phenolic board, all routed out. Work pretty good.








These are on the South end, connecting the inner and outer loops. Switch on the left goes over to the town.

Bottom left track goes back to the gray bridge.









North crossover goes around over the old wood trestle.








The McKeen car is on the old trestle, the Z is on the newer.









They meet on the metal bridge.








McKeen Car by the thyme hill. Z is in the background on the metal bridge.









McKeen car winds it's way through the inner loop to the town, station is in the lower right corner.
I still have a lot of ballasting to do(feed store was out of chicken grit), Always something to do! LOVE this hobby.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice pics, thanks for posting them, I love stealing ideas... lol 

I hope that little s kink in your cross over doesn't cause too many derailments. I'd try to straighten that out, maybe trade for a higher # switch... 

John


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,

Very nice. Looks like you been busy.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great, Jerry and much more fun times for running trains...


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, especially Thyme Hill . . . off to the garden shop later today!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. The switches were a bit of a compromise, I know that one is not the best, but only short stuff will be going over it. Tried to trade a SVRR Right hand switch for a left, but found no takers.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Looks great Jerry, god I can't wait to get my track up and running. 

-Will


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry,
The new switches will add a whole new dimension to your RRing. Congratulations. 

Maybe one of these days, I can make it up your way to visit. If you are ever in Wichita, visiting relatives again, let me know, and we will run some trains. I keep one loop track powered [just in case the Zephyr were to make it this way].

JimC.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Glade you finally got the tracks connected. Much more operating possibilities. Later RJD


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## harvey (Dec 30, 2008)

Just love the McKeen car. Did you make it or was it a kit of somekind. Are there any postings for these cars?
Harvey.


----------

